# News just in...... Team Skol winners! Hooray, proudest dad in the world.



## I like Skol (9 Feb 2014)

Please ignore me if I start to waffle, I haven't slept in nearly 24hrs and after a 12hr night shift I stayed up to take my kids to take part in a cyclocross race.

www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/106358/Go-Ride-Racing-at-Dowson-Primary-School

It was a wet miserable morning and the field was a soggy patch that quickly turned into a quagmire. The free to enter event started at 10am and the kids were split into age groups. My youngest son was in the under 8s and older son was slap, bang in the middle of the 10-12 bracket having turned 11 in January.
The format was to do a few warm-up laps then into the time trial. Both sons did brilliantly with a 1st and a 2nd in their individual splits. The main event was a single lap mass start by age group. Youngest Son came home with a second place after trying hard to hang onto the back wheel of a slightly bigger, stronger child. Oldest son amazed me in his race. He took the lead off the start and after a quarter of a lap he was a good 30ft ahead and held that advantage for the full 2 laps to cross the line with a clear victory and to frantic shouts from me to 'take it easy, don't fall off now!" 

I couldn't possibly be prouder of both boys. I knew they were strong riders as we get lots of practice but it's good to put them up against their peers and see them do so well (didn't think my oldest son could really be bothered to make enough effort to win!). Anyway, they have come away with medals, event T-shirts and a huge boost to their confidence/egos 

Baby Skol (furthest from the camera) on the start line for his race and not looking like he is paying attention, with the (much) bigger kid that beat him closest to the camera.





Funny how it was the under 8s and Baby Skol is 8 years old in 1 month so I wonder when the bigger kids 8th birthday is? 





Oldest Skol Jnr in the lead and staying there.....





And here he is crossing the line to start his second lap on the way to VICTORY (I didn't shout much )





And looking V.cool in the process......


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Feb 2014)

Well done to both your boys....you must be so proud!!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> ...you must be so proud!!


I think I may already have said that several times and quite loudly to anyone that will listen (and also those that won't!), but yes I am 

This is their second ever race, they did the same event about 2 yrs ago when Baby Skol was the youngest rider there.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2014)

Excellent stuff from the junior skol's 

Hope the bikes are now spotless?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I think I may already have said that several times and quite loudly to anyone that will listen (and also those that won't!), but yes I am
> 
> This is their second ever race, they did the same event about 2 yrs ago when Baby Skol was the youngest rider there.



Well done and congratulations to the kids and a very proud dad.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Feb 2014)

That's great news, well done the Skols!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2014)

Looking forward to the day they leave Papa Skol for dead along the TPT

What's the youngest age you can get kids into this stuff? I must ask this on another thread. Mine is 5 and I'd like to get her involved in stuff.


----------



## Haitch (9 Feb 2014)

Well done. I used to ride a motorbike round that field.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Feb 2014)

Brill. Top stuff Skolly JRs.


----------



## babytiger (9 Feb 2014)

Well done to both your lads.Bet your well chuffed


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Feb 2014)

Yaaayyyyyyyyyyyy go Team Skol


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2014)

Good stuff. Both your lads can't half ride well.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Hope the bikes are now spotless?


Of course! They get the glory and I get the hosepipe out......


400bhp said:


> Looking forward to the day they leave Papa Skol for dead along the TPT


It'll never happen, I'm still super dad in their eyes and plan to be for a long, long time! 


400bhp said:


> What's the youngest age you can get kids into this stuff? I must ask this on another thread. Mine is 5 and I'd like to get her involved in stuff.


My youngest did this event I think in Nov 2011 so would have been around 5¾. The BC team are very enthusiastic and accommodating and I'm sure you would have fitted right in if you had turned up today. I think today's event was more of a promotional event but I'm pretty sure the organising club (Mossley CRT?) and BC do run a series through the year that follows on from todays event?


dan_bo said:


> Brill. Top stuff Skolly JRs.


As I watched them race I just kept wishing I had participated in that race you did at Clayton Vale recently (I can do that! )


fossyant said:


> Good stuff. Both your lads can't half ride well.


I know they are competent because we do lots of varied types of riding, but today they proved they are good. I can see me having a long and fruitful career as the Team Skol support crew in years to come!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Im still super dad in their eyes and plan to be for a long, long time!


Someone in my group said recently - rather wistfully - that his grandkids used to boast about their grandad being the fastest cyclist in the world. Then it was "after Wiggo". Now "and Chris Frome" has been tacked onto the end. Kids - they keep you honest


----------



## Puddles (10 Feb 2014)

Congratulations to the small Skols & big Skols well done!


----------

